# G-shock - Case And Strap Durabiity



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Just bought my first g-shock, a solar/radio controlled GW 5600. Have seen some stuff on the forums about the case/bezel on the old ones crumbling/breaking over the years - how long do they last? What's the oldest you've heard of? How long does the average resin strap last? Really like the watch but concerned re the durability.


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

matt999 said:


> Just bought my first g-shock, a solar/radio controlled GW 5600. Have seen some stuff on the forums about the case/bezel on the old ones crumbling/breaking over the years - how long do they last? What's the oldest you've heard of? How long does the average resin strap last? Really like the watch but concerned re the durability.


These watches will last a long time .... and if, by chance, have been damaged, there is no problem to buy a new part.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

I dont think you will have any problems over durability.

Just replaced the front + strap on a dw5000 from 1986, both parts Â£15 posted from USA.

For the price, you cant go wrong.

D.


----------



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

I suppose that's fair enough but the part holding the module is also resin - I know it's straightforward to replace the strap and the bezel too I suppose but if the bit inside goes you're buggered I imagine. That said I still have a cheap casio from '96 which is still in one piece, athough the strap broke inexpicably in two places while doing nothing more strenuous than sitting in a drawer for a few years.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Do a search for durability on the G-Shock forum, you will be suprised

Alternatively, try a frogman, or G2000, or Mr-G - all metal case.

Have friends in the REME, guess what adorns the wrists of 90% of our servicemen ?

Its not just durability though, its a combination of that + price and features that makes them hard to beat

This is my daily watch, 200m WR, World Time, Stopwatch, Timer, Light, 5 Band Waveceptor, less than Â£40 new.

Probably see me out. :lol: :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a 5600C still kicking around somewhere mi9nd you never wear anything very long but still in one piece and working, same style as the GW-M5600


----------



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

There is indeed loads of info re durability if you look for it - looks like I'll probaby get 20 years or so out of it which'll do!


----------

